# Must Have Programs and Links for Overclockers!



## MrSeanKon (Nov 16, 2006)

*Οverclocker's must have programs and links!*
I created this thread here just to make a start point for our hobby! 



*Stability and testing programs
1) Prime95 *Test your RAM and CPU.
*2) Memtest86 - Floppy version and ISO *Test your RAM.
*3) Toast *Basically a burn-in program.
*4) Super Pi *Calculate π=3.14159265.....
*5) PiFast *Calculate π too.
*6) Hot CPU Tester Pro * Test CPU+RAM+chipset and burn-in CPU+RAM.
*7) Stress Prime *Variation on Prime95.
*8) OCCT *Test your CPU.
*9) S&M *Test RAM+CPU+PSU.
*10) Super Pi measures times down to the millisecond
11) Stress CPU *and *thread is here
12) 3DMark, PCMark series 
13) MemTest for Windows *Allows you to run Memtest in Windows.
*14) Orthos Stress Prime2004* A better version of SP2004*.
15) Prime95 for quad cores in French language
16) Intel Burn Test and other utilities




Benchmarking programs
1) 3D Mark 2001 SE
2) 3D Mark 2003
3) Sysoft Sandra
4) PC Mark series
5) Metabench
6) ATTO *Hard disk benchmark.
*7) HDTach 270 *Hard disk benchmark.
*8) Aquamark
9) FRAPS
10) WinRAR *Although it is compression utility anyway it is useful for benchmarking.
*11) Everest home edition *Benchmarking and monitoring tool also!
*12) Sciencemark
13) wPrime
14) Legacy Futuremark benchmarks.* No longer supported by UL, free for testing/entertainment purposes only.




_System tools/Monitoring/Information_
1) Motherboard Monitor [/B]Shows temperatures, voltages.
*2) SpeedFan *Monitor and change fan speeds and creates a graph showing the fluctuations.
*3) ClockGen 1.0.5.3 *On the fly oc! Choose the suitable for your mainboard!
*4) 8rdaVcore *On the fly oc!
*5) CpuZ *Shows timings, CPU speed/core/multiplier/stepping.
*6) WcpuID *Similar to CPUz.
*7) Crystal CpuID *Similar to CPUz and on the fly o/c!
*8) GCpuID *AMD PR-rating.
*9) OPN 462 *PR-rating and stepping info.
*10) Throttle Watch *Shows % CPU throttling.
*11) HDD temperature
12) RightMark CPU clock utility *Shows % CPU throttling.
*13) A64 Tweaker v0.31 and here v0.6* Allows you to change memory timings in Windows for A64s.
*14) SysTool for Windows *Windows tweaking, monitor nVidia/ATI o/c etc...
*15) Central Brain Identifier *It is also similar to CPU-Z but it allows you to change memory timings in Windows.
*16) SIW* Monitor program also.
*17) PC Wizard* One more monitor program.
*18) WebTemp* Create statistics for temperatures.
*19) Core Temp* Monitor your CPU temperatures.
*20) Intel TAT* A thermal analysis software for Intel CPUs.
*21) HWMonitor* Other one monitor program by CPUz author.


----------



## MrSeanKon (Nov 16, 2006)

*
VGA overclocking/Video card tools
1) RadLinker
2) Rage3D
3) ATItool
4) Riva Tuner
5) Centrino Hardware Control
6) Forceware Coolbits 2.0 (nVidia, Registry)
7) ATI Tray Tools
8) GPUz
9) ATI BIOS flashing tools
10) RaBiT Util Files
11) EVGA Precision
12) ΜSI Afterburner




Optimization tools
1) MemTurbo *Defrag your RAM!*
2) MemMonster+WinBoost and other tools *Defrag your RAM, tweak Windows!*
3) X-Setup and other useful tools 
4) CPU Idle *Cool your CPU (but I did not see difference).*



Other links
1) Many tools for benchmarking/stability etc
2) Benchmarking.Ru *Software page.*
3) Majorgeeks *Software page.*
4) Tucows site *Software page (choose the nearest mirror).*
5) Download.com *Software page (choose the nearest mirror).*
6) Gromacs 
7) Rage3d thread 
8) Artic Silver web page (thermal paste)


Other useful programs for o/cers+anyone!
1) Windows Washer + Spy Sweeper *Clean your hard disk from unnecessary files/anti-spyware tool.*
2) Tweak Power Pack *Tweak Windows, registry and hard disk cleaner.*
3) Advanced System Optimizer *Like Tweak Power Pack.*
4) Diskeeper *Faster defragmentation.*
5) Hard disk life
6) LSoft Technologies



Must read threads and links!
1) Discussion for CPU burn-in at AMD forums
2) Athlon64 and CPU quick reference
3) Memory o/c guide!
4) Overclocking links and guides at AMD forums
5) AMD o/c guide at DYI forums
6) MSDN first link second link* Two links very helpful for things computing in Windows!* 
7) PSU calculator 
8) Beginners Guide to Intel Overclocking.
9) Many o/c links at Ocforums 
10) Gogar's A64 optimizer
*

*Please report any broken links*

_*Last update of first part: 16/10/2012*_


----------



## MrSeanKon (Nov 16, 2006)

*PSU manufacturers
1) Antec
2) Chieftec
3) Enermax
4) Fortron
5) Hiper
6) LC Power
7) OCZ 
8) Q-Tec
9) Seasonic
10) Tagan
*


*

Mainboard manufacturers
1) ABIT
2) Albatron
3) Aopen
4) ASRock
5) ASUS
6) Biostar
7) Chaintech
8) DFI
9) Epox
10) FIC
11) Gigabyte
12) Iwill
13) Leadtec
14) MSI
15) QDI
16) Soyo
17) Supermicro
18) Tyan

Note that many of above manufacturers produce and graphics cards (e.g. ASUS, Gigabyte etc)

Click here* for more names (not links)


----------



## MrSeanKon (Nov 16, 2006)

*Hard disk/backup manufacturers
1) Quantum
2) Hitachi* and more other products*
3) Seagate and Maxtor
4) Sandisk
5) Western Digital
*


----------



## MrSeanKon (Nov 16, 2006)

*Video cards/chipset manufacturers
1) ATI
2) nVidia
3) Matrox
4) PowerVR
5) S3
6) XGI
*



*RAM manufacturers
1) A-DATA
2) Apacer
3) Cellshock
4) Corsair
5) Crucial
6) Elixir
7) Geil
8) G.Skill
9) Kingston
10) Mushkin
11) Patriot
12) OCZ 
13) Supertalent
14) TwinMOS
*


----------



## MrSeanKon (Nov 16, 2006)

*General manufacturers
1) AMD
2) Apple
3) Fujitsu
4) IBM
5) Hewlett Packard
5) Intel
6) LG
7) Philips
8) Samsung
9) Toshiba* Choose the mirror near to you!*
10) Transmeta
11) VIA
*


----------



## MrSeanKon (Nov 16, 2006)

*Cooling manufacturers
1) Akasa
2) Arctic cooling
3) Assetek
4) CoolerMaster
5) Danger Den* available for Australia from *Chilled PC click here
6) Thermalright
7) Thermaltake
8) Vantec
9) Vapochill
10) Zalman
11) Nexus Technology
12) Evercool
*

*English spoken overclocking forums
1) ABIT-USA
2) ABXzone
3) AMD
4) Aoaforums
5) Bit-Tech
6) Bjorn3d.com
7) DYI-street
8) Extremeoverclocking
9) Hardforum
10) i4memory
11) Legitreviews
12) MSI forum
13) nForce
14) OCAU
15) Ocforums
16) Overclockers UK
17) Overclockers online
18) Vr-Zone
19) XtremeSystems
*

_*Last update of second part: 28/6/2007*_


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 16, 2006)

Some additions:

xgi, intel and powervr to videocards (powervr has athena planned, if they do they deserve to be listed)
iwill and supermicro to mobo
fujitsu and toshiba to harddrives and perhaps list quantum as part of seagate/maxtor. I still use a Quantum drive which won't be replaced for ages


----------



## MrSeanKon (Nov 16, 2006)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> intel to videocards


I knew that but Intel is a general manufacturer it produces (mainly) CPUs and chipsets.
Also produces mainboards etc.....
On the other hand OCZ produces PSUs but it is listen in RAM manufacturer's section.



DanTheBanjoman said:


> xgi and powervr to videocards iwill and supermicro to mobo


OK thanks I will edit my posts later.
You may post the links; I save time! 



DanTheBanjoman said:


> fujitsu and toshiba


Similarly both companies produces hard disks, notebooks etc...
That's why Toshiba added there.


----------



## giorgos th. (Nov 16, 2006)

way to go Seankon.
very usefull list.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 16, 2006)

Ah, I see the link now, He's that buddy you mentioned. (checked his host, a .gr ) That OCbible thing already sounded familiar to me.


----------



## MrSeanKon (Nov 16, 2006)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> That OCbible thing already sounded familiar to me.


It can be translated in Dutch if you want! 
It supports 30 different languages!
Anyway the links you posted above added.
Please the next posters check and report any broken links! 
The necessary starting points for Guidemania and OcBible added for further reading.


----------



## giorgos th. (Nov 16, 2006)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Ah, I see the link now, He's that buddy you mentioned. (checked his host, a .gr ) That OCbible thing already sounded familiar to me.


you`re correct Dan..


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 16, 2006)

MrSeanKon said:


> It can be translated in Dutch if you want! It supports 30 different languages!
> Anyway the links you posted above added.
> Please the next posters check and report any broken links!



I'll check the program out when I get home (I never downloaded it, just looked at the site because Giorgos linked me) Perhaps I'll be lifeless and translate 
Most likely not these days though, just received my new RAM, hopefully my damn system works this evening so I'll be busy playing.


----------



## MrSeanKon (Nov 16, 2006)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> I'll check the program out when I get home.


Ok you have to try please read carefully the instructions it needs that's why I posted above the supported threads.
Of course here is not a supported thread for both programs if you wish support then we will see...



DanTheBanjoman said:


> Perhaps I'll be lifeless and translate


The process is similar to jv16 Power Tools a program for registry.
It is not difficult.



giorgos th. said:


> you`re correct Dan..


LOL I am remembering _dangtx_ (PcPer user) who I called him Dan!


----------



## infrared (Nov 16, 2006)

Stickied! Nice thread MrSeanKon.


----------



## Kasparz (Nov 16, 2006)

There is *Ati Tool* and *Ati tray tools*. Two different overclocking tools.


----------



## ryboto (Nov 16, 2006)

I think your description of crystal cpuid should be changed, it's more than just cpuz, it can overclock, and you can even use it as a custom Cool n Quiet.  I use it with an overclock so that I can take the advantages of the cool n quiet but still have the oc when I need it.  Rightmark also has this function, only it can have more than just 3 power states.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 16, 2006)

very nice way to go


----------



## MrSeanKon (Nov 17, 2006)

infrared said:


> Stickied! Nice thread MrSeanKon.


Thank you 
I try the best I can do.



Kasparz said:


> There is *Ati Tool* and *Ati tray tools*. Two different overclocking tools.


OK the link for the second program added.



ryboto said:


> I think your description of crystal cpuid should be changed


OK done 



cdawall said:


> very nice way to go


Happy downloading!


----------



## _33 (Nov 17, 2006)

Hello ther.  I looked everywhere on that speedfan and can't see any DFI Lanparty addons to the software, which renders it useless to me ATM.  The software doesn't detect my mobo.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 17, 2006)

Thank you Sir.


----------



## Alec§taar (Nov 17, 2006)

*2 ones I find very helpful for things computing in Windows*

2 of my 'personal favorites', & I could spends years there looking around:

*MSDN:*

http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/default.aspx

&/or

*Ms-TechNet:*

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/default.aspx



* They're about ALL a body needs for "things technical on Win32 platforms &/or wares"...

APK


----------



## MrSeanKon (Nov 20, 2006)

DaMulta said:


> Thank you Sir.


Regards mate!  



_33 said:


> I looked everywhere on that speedfan and can't see any DFI Lanparty addons to the software


I do not have this mainboard.
Therefore you have to seek at DFI *forum here* for more support sorry I am not the creator of Speedfan!



Alec§taar said:


> They're about ALL a body needs for "things technical on Win32 platforms &/or wares"...


Well these links (OK are useful) but they are not for o/c stuff.
Anyway I added them in a different section.


----------



## pt (Nov 20, 2006)

LC POWER (mainly psu manufacturer) - http://www.lc-power.com/
A-Data (ram manufacturer) - http://www.adata.com.tw/adata_en/

this thread will be very usefull as soon as it is finished


----------



## MrSeanKon (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks for the links pt!  
Added!



pt said:


> this thread will be very usefull as soon as it is finished


This thread will be useful forever I think.
Of course I check sometimes some links if they are broken and edit the posts if it is necessary.
If someone knows some modding sites then he/she should post info!


----------



## pt (Nov 22, 2006)

there are also the Hitachi hdd's


----------



## Canuto (Nov 26, 2006)

Humm... as for benchmarks  you're missing Sciencemark 2 which is very popular around these boards


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 26, 2006)

here the link for patriot memory.

http://www.patriotmem.com/


----------



## MrSeanKon (Nov 27, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> here the link for patriot memory.
> http://www.patriotmem.com/


Thanks!



Canuto said:


> as for benchmarks  you're missing Sciencemark 2


OK added! 



pt said:


> there are also the Hitachi hdd's


I added the link for Hitachi in hard disks section although it is a general hardware company.


----------



## HeUeR (Jan 5, 2007)

*Beginners Guide to Intel Overclocking. Features and Problems Explained.*

Beginners Guide to Intel Overclocking. Features and Problems Explained.


----------



## Eric_Cartman (Mar 13, 2007)

no orthos sp2004?


----------



## ktr (Mar 13, 2007)

EDIT--- NM this post, i didn't see that is just OC apps you want to make a list of...

Here are a couple on my list...

*MHDD* - http://hddguru.com/content/en/software/2005.10.02-MHDD/

MHDD is the most popular freeware program for low-level HDD diagnostics.

MHDD supports these interfaces: IDE, Serial ATA, SCSI. Also there is a possibility to access an USB storage, there are drivers for emulation (USB->SCSI).

This software can make precise diagnostic of the mechanical part of a drive, view SMART attributes, perform Low-level format, bad sector repair, different tests and tens of other functions. 

---------------

*HDDScan* - http://hddguru.com/content/en/software/2006.01.22-HDDScan/

HDDScan is a freeware program for low-level HDD diagnostics.

HDDScan supports IDE/SATA/SCSI hard disk drives, RAID arrays, external USB/Firewire hard disks, flash cards.

The program can scan the surface, view SMART attributes, adjust AAM, APM (Power Management), etc. 

---------------

*Magic Boot Disk v2.0* © HDDGURU - http://hddguru.com/content/en/software/2006.02.10-Magic-Boot-Disk/

This MS-DOS boot disk contains the following:

    * Based on Windows 98 Second Edition boot disk
    * Drivers for IDE and SATA CDROM
    * Fixed FDISK.EXE: Support of hard disk drives bigger than 137 GB
    * Patched FORMAT.COM:
          o Option /Q (QuickFormat) now can be used to format floppies and hard disks quickly even if they're never been formatted before
          o MS-DOS version check has been removed 
    * SmartDrive (SMARTDRV.EXE) and other basic MS-DOS stuff such as SYS, ATTRIB, DELTREE, LABEL, MEM, MOVE.
    * MHDD 4.6 with SCSI/ASPI and ATAPI support and Primary IDE enabled
    * USB Mass Storage support drivers for MHDD

---------------

*7z* - http://www.7-zip.org/

Another compession program, also used in benches.


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 13, 2007)

Nice KTR... I can use that with Partition Recovery which is a nice DOS app to repair partition errors


----------



## ktr (Mar 13, 2007)

Active@ makes bloddy nice apps...there are the cheapest, and can do a 10000% better job thans those companyies that charge of thousands to do...

there boot disk is the best!

http://www.ntfs.com/boot-disk.htm

also Magic boot disk, and Hirens (best diagnostic disk of the best apps, but warez  )


----------



## Urlyin (Mar 13, 2007)

hmm both for DOS partition recovery are the same price... but yeah I see it is for oc apps .... still good links


----------



## ktr (Mar 13, 2007)

If you want file recovery, go with Active@ File Recovery v7.1 for windows...i am able to pull more data out of that, than what ontrack software has to offer...almost 2-3 times more!


----------



## MrSeanKon (Mar 14, 2007)

Eric_Cartman said:


> no orthos sp2004?


The program is already in the list.
Urlyin and ktr thanks for posting here but these programs are not for overclocking they are general programs.
*Please post them here* it is a general software list.


----------



## Eric_Cartman (Mar 14, 2007)

MrSeanKon said:


> The program is already in the list.
> Urlyin and ktr thanks for posting here but these programs are not for overclocking they are general programs.
> Therefore I have not added in the list. IMHO we have to create a different thread for general software list or the Admins should rename the thread.



 i don't see orthos sp2004 on the list


----------



## MrSeanKon (Mar 15, 2007)

Eric_Cartman said:


> i don't see orthos sp2004 on the list


 Which do you mean??
The Stress Prime2004????
*Cos I found this* which is already added such as StressPrime 2004.


----------



## Eric_Cartman (Mar 15, 2007)

the normal StessPrime2004 is there

orthos is a better version though, it auto detects multi-core systems and runs two instances in the same window


----------



## MrSeanKon (Mar 16, 2007)

OK *this link added* is this the version you mean or you know someone new?


----------



## infrared (Mar 16, 2007)

yep, that's the one


----------



## MrSeanKon (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks infrared again 
I am adding some o/c forums in the bottom of the second part if I forgot someone post the proper link.


----------



## HellasVagabond (Mar 16, 2007)

MRSEAN how are ya ??
ΣΚΑΠΑΝΕΑΣ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ !!!


----------



## MrSeanKon (Mar 19, 2007)

Salute ΣΚΑΦΕΑΣ εδώ!  
Το στίκαραν το ρημάδι!
OK Moderators  we don't speak rude Greek.
BTW some new forums links added in the second part. 
Please post more! 



HellasVagabond said:


> Rude ???
> This Is Sparta!


Please stop spamming more.
Here is a sticky thread.


----------



## HellasVagabond (Mar 19, 2007)

Rude ???

This Is Sparta !


----------



## spud107 (Mar 26, 2007)

if anyone uses nvidia system utility i found a modification for the nvsuoem.ini file to allow voltage changes, you may be able to add your own nforce board but dont ask me lol,
adding AdvanceView=1 at bottom of your mb list opens advanced view but no options in it worked for me (
this is entire contents of my .ini file.

[NVK8-CRB] 
agp_min = 1.5 
agp_max = 1.7 
agp_increment_step=0.1 
core_min = 1.5 
core_max = 1.7 
core_increment_step=0.1 
cpu_min = 0.8 
cpu_max = 1.55 
cpu_increment_step=0.025 
mem_min = 1.6 
mem_max = 1.8 
mem_increment_step=0.1 
aux_min = 1.6 
aux_max = 1.7 
aux_increment_step=0.1 
[NVK7-CRB] 
agp_min = 1.5 
agp_max = 1.7 
agp_increment_step=0.1 
core_min = 1.5 
core_max = 1.7 
core_increment_step=0.1 
cpu_min = 1.1 
cpu_max = 1.85 
cpu_increment_step=0.025 
mem_min = 2.6 
mem_max = 2.8 
mem_increment_step=0.1 
aux_min = 1.6 
aux_max = 1.7 
aux_increment_step=0.1 

[K7N2 Delta-ILSR] 
agp_min = 1.5 
agp_max = 1.7 
agp_increment_step=0.1 
core_min = 1.5 
core_max = 1.7 
core_increment_step=0.1 
cpu_min = 1.1 
cpu_max = 1.85 
cpu_increment_step=0.025 
mem_min = 2.6 
mem_max = 2.8 
mem_increment_step=0.1 

[K7N2 Delta-L] 
agp_min = 1.5 
agp_max = 1.7 
agp_increment_step=0.1 
core_min = 1.5 
core_max = 1.7 
core_increment_step=0.1 
cpu_min = 1.1 
cpu_max = 1.85 
cpu_increment_step=0.025 
mem_min = 2.6 
mem_max = 2.8 
mem_increment_step=0.1 
AdvanceView=1

[K7N2G-ILSR] 
agp_min = 1.5 
agp_max = 1.7 
agp_increment_step=0.1 
core_min = 1.5 
core_max = 1.7 
core_increment_step=0.1 
cpu_min = 1.1 
cpu_max = 1.85 
cpu_increment_step=0.025 
mem_min = 2.6 
mem_max = 2.8 
mem_increment_step=0.1 

[K7N2G-L] 
agp_min = 1.5 
agp_max = 1.7 
agp_increment_step=0.1 
core_min = 1.5 
core_max = 1.7 
core_increment_step=0.1 
cpu_min = 1.1 
cpu_max = 1.85 
cpu_increment_step=0.025 
mem_min = 2.6 
mem_max = 2.8 
mem_increment_step=0.1

[MiscPerformanceSettings]
CPUInternalCache=-1
CPUExternalCache=-1
AGPApertureSize=-1
SSE/SSE2Instructions=-1
AGP8X=-1
AGP2.0=-1
AGP3.0=-1
LDTSpeed=-1


----------



## MrSeanKon (Apr 13, 2007)

WOW nice trick!  
Thread updated!!!


----------



## _dangtx_ (May 14, 2007)

greco ya bastage sto pspamming! XD


edit..nah im kidding. dude here works uber hard on the bible and all.hey.if i wasnt lazy id help him too 

damn i forgot this : overclockersonline dot net . happy now?


----------



## frankenchrist (May 19, 2007)

Love the list here is another to add.
http://math.gogar.com/a64ocbrowser.html

I love being able to visit this list and pull all my programs instead of searching the web.
 Great work!


----------



## MrSeanKon (May 21, 2007)

Thanks _dangtx_ for the forum link.
frankenchrist although Gogar's page is mentioned somewhere (at AMD forums, zeppelinrox's thread) I put the link in the second part.


----------



## HellasVagabond (May 29, 2007)

http://www.bjorn3d.com/forum/

A great forum which has DIRECT OFFICIAL TECH SUPPORT for various hardware brands.
Enjoy


----------



## MrSeanKon (Jun 28, 2007)

Added. 
Guys please post links or forums especially for modding.


----------



## nflesher87 (Jul 1, 2007)

hey A+ on this resource bro, much thanks!


----------



## MrSeanKon (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks for the post dude but please post some links and check the posts for any broken URL.


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Aug 19, 2007)

The Radlinker link is broken


----------



## MrSeanKon (Aug 30, 2007)

Fixed but you should post a working link not only broken.


----------



## Zeratul_uy (Sep 2, 2007)

MrSeanKon said:


> Fixed but you should post a working link not only broken.



My bad, you're right  I'm kinda noob on this matter hehe hurray 

Yours, Ale


----------



## LuxZg (Oct 8, 2007)

I belive this one is missing 
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/
New tool, but looks to be shaping up real fast!

Also, I know a lot of ppl are always looking for that Intel TAT (Thermal analysis tool), so here is a link that seems to be permanent as it's online for months now..
http://shintai.ambition.cz/files/tat.exe

And perhaps links to programs like these should get their own part?
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/Utilities/BIOS_Flashing/ATI/
http://www.mvktech.net/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,0/func,selectfolder/cat,50/orderby,4/

Btw, forgot to say - great thread, simply great!


----------



## MrSeanKon (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks.
I repeat: Please post modding sites or forums which cover modding stuff!


----------



## freeboy (Nov 15, 2007)

One program talked of defragging ram, I never heard of that before.. ddr2 memory. Does it need this?


----------



## MrSeanKon (Nov 15, 2007)

You may post the link of this program cos two programs which defrag RAM (increase the amount of free RAM) are mentioned already (MemTurbo & MemΜonster).


----------



## freeboy (Nov 15, 2007)

what? I am talking about  this in principle due to it being listed in the programs already.
'
?--- What is defragging ram? NEVER heard of it thanks ?


----------



## MrSeanKon (Nov 21, 2007)

Man try play with someone (e.g. MemTurbo) just to understand what I mean.


----------



## freeboy (Nov 21, 2007)

ok, I have several post telling me ram never needs to be de fragedd.. so, at this point I am underthat impression!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 21, 2007)

ram defraggers and their kind are pretty useless - they take things out of ram, but then you have to wait for them to just get loaded back in.


----------



## Founders (Jan 9, 2008)

didnt see Everest on the monitor tools section

http://www.lavalys.com/


----------



## Mussels (Jan 9, 2008)

+ for everest. great program.


----------



## trog100 (Jan 9, 2008)

god help any newbie that takes the *Must Have* part of the thread title seriously..

trog


----------



## MrSeanKon (Jan 11, 2008)

Founders Everest is mentioned already in Benchmarking tools section.
But as you said it is a monitoring program (mainly IMHO). Thus I edited the 11th link in Benchmarking section to clarify that the program is for benchmarking/monitoring also.
I don't want to repeat the same links in more categories. 
Similarly (as you know) OCZ produces PSUs and RAM modules but the company is mentioned in RAM manufacturers section.


----------



## HEdwards2008 (Jul 25, 2008)

Found a couple of dead links:

Dead: 3) ClockGen On the fly oc! Choose the suitable for your mainboard!

The working link is ClockGen 1.0.5.3

Dead: 2) MemMonster+WinBoost Defrag your RAM, tweak Windows!

The working link is MemMonster

Other than that....Awesome posting.  I like it especially since I am new to OCing and want to get familiar with some really good programs.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 25, 2008)

thanks for the updated links


----------



## MrSeanKon (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks for corrections.
Well the URL for ClockGen is not dead but its manufacturer says "Be back soon" that's why I did not edit.
As about MemMonster & WinBoost the main URL for Magellass com company added cos they share more tweaking tools.
I corrected two more broken links (wPrime & OCCT).


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 14, 2008)

@MrSeanKon, Thanks for this great Thread.

LSoft has some useful utilities under freeware @:http://www.lsoft.net/products.html


----------



## jerry007 (Aug 23, 2009)

Has this list been any updated?
 Another good stressing application is Intel Burn Test, and it's not in the list....

Good work btw


----------



## IINexusII (Aug 23, 2009)

the thread list is 2 years old. of course intelburntest wont be there...


----------



## MrSeanKon (Oct 27, 2009)

Folks I am an AMD fan that's why you don't see many stuff for Intel CPUs...
The link added for Intel Burn Test.
95Viper thanks for the link.





jerry007 said:


> Has this list been any updated?


Sorry I could not surf for a long period


----------



## zatoichi (Nov 13, 2009)

Yes... very usefull.


Those 2-3 links that actually do work


----------



## Bo_Fox (Jan 15, 2010)

I can't believe that you left out *HWMonitor* (from the same makers of CPU-Z) as one of the monitoring tools!!  It's my favorite program since it's such a tiny program that hardly takes up any resources and display most of the useful info!  It's been around for a while.

i7 Turbo is a very handy tool for Core i7 overclocking if you want to make sure the Turbo is working.


----------



## MrSeanKon (Feb 10, 2010)

Well HWMonitor was not mentioned cos CPUz is already listed there. Both programs are sponsored by same site (and PCWizard). Anyway HWMonitor link added.


----------



## D007 (Mar 28, 2010)

Very thorough list. 
Heres another one if you want it.
I'm a fan of what works and finding what I need to make it work, the way I want it to lol..
So let's get as many links as we can. 

http://www.evga.com/PRecision/

EVGA's GPU overclocking tool, with fan control.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 17, 2010)

MSI AfterBurner would be handy.  http://event.msi.com/vga/afterburner/


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jun 15, 2012)

very nice thread mate


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 15, 2012)

MrSeanKon hasn't logged in since Feb 2010 (over 2 years).


----------



## Omar24Kobe (Aug 11, 2012)

thanx mate i really wanted a program to check my Ram


----------



## MrSeanKon (Aug 24, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> MrSeanKon hasn't logged in since Feb 2010 (over 2 years).


Yeap cos my personal obligations.
By the way thanks all people for encouraging me.



[Fa]RAOM said:


> Broken Link
> 
> 3) ClockGen On the fly oc! Choose the suitable for your mainboard!


Fixed.
But the CPUID site seems to not support it anymore. I found a link at Extremeoverclocking.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 24, 2012)

Ah how the legends have faded glad you dropped by man it's been a long time!


----------



## [Fa]RAOM (Oct 16, 2012)

Broken Link

3) ClockGen On the fly oc! Choose the suitable for your mainboard!


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jun 17, 2013)

*LinX*

LinX has been around for several years now. Use to use it a lot with Clarksdale and Lynnfield platforms - This is excellent but not long CPU load testing tool. 

Softpedia still host it - http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/Benchmarks/LinX-benchmark.shtml


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jul 29, 2013)

can u update and add new programs like new 3d mark 11 and others


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 29, 2013)

Hayder_Master said:


> can u update and add new programs like new 3d mark 11 and others



guy hasn't been on since the 1st of april, you'd be better off messaging a mod


----------



## loungelizard710 (Mar 21, 2014)

ryboto said:


> I think your description of crystal cpuid should be changed, it's more than just cpuz, it can overclock, and you can even use it as a custom Cool n Quiet.  I use it with an overclock so that I can take the advantages of the cool n quiet but still have the oc when I need it.  Rightmark also has this function, only it can have more than just 3 power states.


Can't download crystal cpuid with out downloading safeguard browers


----------



## Shambles1980 (May 21, 2014)

loungelizard710 said:


> Can't download crystal cpuid with out downloading safeguard browers



you can "well i can" just get the zip instead of the installer. and even then if you read what the installer says instead of blindly clicking next you can say no to the addware installers.

on a side note because i posted

HWMonitor + msi afterburner using Rtuner statistics server tech is really good can set it up to show gpu+cpu load and FPS (only on 32 bit games though) and that helps you see if your cpu is able to utilize your gpu fully. and if it can/cant what you need to over clock more.
OCCT combined with that lets you stress a whole lot more than your cpu. so you can see if any of your oc's are stable "ram/cpu/gpu" and will also let you know if your power supply is stable with all the over clocking.

to me those are the essential programs.
Everest is a decent hw monitor with some bench test functionality, but unfrotunatly it dosent seem to support cards later than the amd 5xxxx (possibly supports 6xxx never had one) but definatly does not support a 7850. so after years of using that i have now stoped.
But it does give a OSD of all kinds of info. fsb speed ram speed/utilization/temps/power out/component useage..
if only is supported my gpu i would request it was added.


----------



## Retrorockit (Jan 20, 2016)

I know this is an old thread but the topic is still valid. I used Throttlestop 6.00 to overclock my Dell Dimension E520 to 3.99 GHz Core2 extreme QX6800 with a locked BIOS.
There is a new version that controls volts and multiplier on Haswell, and Skylake CPUs, and can overclock unlocked versions. Throttlestop 8.00 beta 6.
https://www.sendspace.com/file/of4xwj   It works on computers with locked BIOS.
It supports 6-8 core CPUs. there are videos and screen shots on Youtube. Very full featured, monitoring, and light testing utilities included.


----------



## coltmerg420 (Feb 15, 2016)

MrSeanKon said:


> *Οverclocker's must have programs and links!*
> I created this thread here just to make a start point for our hobby!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info,I did not read all posts, but do you have anti vires and malware programs listed  ,i do know some of the links are in-bed'd with programs like that . Avast and Malwarebits are great ones


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 15, 2016)

coltmerg420 said:


> Thanks for the info,I did not read all posts, but do you have anti vires and malware programs listed  ,i do know some of the links are in-bed'd with programs like that . Avast and Malwarebits are great ones


The Op has not been here for years so thread closed.


----------

